# Enviar comandos por el puerto serie.



## pumoramyx (May 14, 2007)

Hola a todos.

Mi siguiente problema es que necesito crear una aplicacion que mande comandos serie por el puerto serie. Mis niveles de programación son c, php, similares, algo de java. de todos modos me gustaria saber que aplicación podira gastar.

El proyecto solo consta de un programa que cierto dia a cierta hora made un comando 232. espero que me podais ayudar. 

Saludos...........


----------



## Perromuerto (May 14, 2007)

Aqui hay un ejemplo en C.
http://www.codeproject.com/system/SerialPortComm.asp

Saludos


----------

